# [ECU] Ecuador | road infrastructure • autopistas y carreteras



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

Some photos from southern Ecuador:

Border with Peru at Huaquillas, Peruvian side. 









Although the actual border is the creek, people freely cross between Huaquillas and Aguas Verdes (Peru), immigration is actually about 4km away along the road on either side.









Border with Peru at Huaquillas, Ecuador side, there is a truck bypass of the town.









Streets of Huaquillas. 









National route 25 near Machala, Banana growing capital of South America.









National route 25 near Machala









Entering Del Azuay province on Pan American Hwy









Guayaquil street









Guayaquil - Malecon 2000, a walkway rather than highway, a highly developed riverside precinct









Mark.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

:? Do I need a special program to be able to see these photos? Cause I dont see them, and that has been happening a lot in SSCforums lately :?


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Norsko said:


> :? Do I need a special program to be able to see these photos? Cause I dont see them, and that has been happening a lot in SSCforums lately :?


No, you don't need anything. I can see those pics, though.


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

Norsko said:


> :? Do I need a special program to be able to see these photos? Cause I dont see them, and that has been happening a lot in SSCforums lately :?


The photos are hosted on imageshack (http://imageshack.us/) because they cant be hosted on skyscapercity as far as i know, so perhaps there is a connectivity issue between youself (in Norway i guess) and the server in the USA. Eg Some countries (eg Thailand, Australia, China etc.) try to block domains if they host content objectionable to the government. Or perhaps imageshack was experiencing temporary technical difficulties at the time you visited, try refreshing.

Mark.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Now I found out! I ll have to use my personal computer and not the one that belongs to my work


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Imagehack is blocked on my work; probably at yours too.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*[ECU] Autopistas y Carreteras Ecuatorianas | Ecuadorian Freeways and Highways*

*Mapa Oficial de la Red Estatal de Carreteras de Ecuador | Official Map of the State Road Network of Ecuador*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra / Vía Panamericana Tramo Ambato-Riobamba










































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Central (E30) Tramo Manta-Portoviejo


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Austral (E40) Tramo Salinas-Guayaquil


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Costa (E25) Tramo Guayaquil - Babahoyo


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Norte (E20) Tramo Santo Domingo-Alóag


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana Tramo Riobamba-Balbanera-Zhud
































































































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Norte (E20) Tramo Variante de Papallacta












































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal Amazónica (E45) Tramo Puyo-Macas




































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana Tramo Riobamba-Ambato


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Colectora Quito-Cayambe (E28B) Tramo Calderón-Guayllabamba


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Colectora Cuenca-Puerto Inca (E582)


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) Tramo Sangolqui-Tambillo




































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Provincial La Aurora-Samborondón (Guayas 2)


















​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ The last image is curious.

Why the ligth blue car is on the wrong way?
Why if this road is "Vía Provincial" is very width and illuminated?

...

Why is very nice this road!?!?!?!?

Saludos!!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ A provincial route may serve alot of people but not be nationally important.
---
Very nice roads!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

TopWatch said:


> ^^ The last image is curious.
> 
> Why the ligth blue car is on the wrong way?
> Why if this road is "Vía Provincial" is very width and illuminated?
> ...


Hi Topwatch! While this is a provincial road (County of Guayaquil and Province of Guayas), it is a main freeway connecting the city of Guayaquil (Ecuador's most populated city) with the nearby town of Samborondón (the county seat of a different county within the Province of Guayas). There is significant new urban development in this area so the freeway was planned to accommodate future urban growth. As of the car going the wrong way on the service road I really don't know. We drive on the right side of the road. My guess is that the picture was taken right before the freeway officially opened (a couple of years ago) when it was not fully operational and/or opened to the public yet.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Norte (E20) Tramo Quito-Santo Domingo

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana Tramo Quito-Ibarra

























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Colectora Cumbe-Y de Corralitos (E59) Tramo Cuenca-Portete


















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Norte (E20) Tramo La Virgen-Papallacta


















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana Tramo Tambillo-Machachi










































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal Amazónica (E45) Tramo Santa Clara-Puyo



































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal Amazónica (E45) Tramo Santa Clara-Puyo



































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Colectora La Unión-T del Triunfo (E487) Tramo Pallatanga-Bucay





















































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Galápagos (E5) Tramo Baltra-Puerto Ayora



































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Central (E30) between Flavio Alfaro and Chone


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vía Perimetral Motorway between Isla Trinitaria and Puerto Azul, Guayaquil


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I noticed the signage in Latin-America is almost identical in all countries, except for Chile, which has a more sophisticated, European kind of signage.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I noticed the signage in Latin-America is almost identical in all countries, except for Chile, which has a more sophisticated, European kind of signage.


Most countries in Latin-America have comprehensive signage standards - usually based on USA DOT standards (except Chile which is based on European standard). However, these standards are not implemented due to lack of funding. I have noticed a trend to start signing roads with their numbers and to use proper directional vertical and horizontal signage on major cities and along major national roads. If you are interested in the standards, here are a few. Just look for the chapters on "Señales Verticales" and "Señales Horizontales" or "Señalización Vertical" and "Señalización Horizontal" for vertical and horizontal signage, respectively.

Colombia - Manual of Road Signage

Ecuador - Technical Requirements for Road Signage Part 1

Peru - Manual of Traffic Control Devices for Roads and Highways

Bolivia - Highway Manual Volume III

Chile - Manual of Transit Signage - Chapter 2: Vertical Signage

Some links might take a little while to download because they are large PDF files. Let me know if any of the links do not work kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This highway runs north-south (parallel to the eastern Andes range) along the westernmost end of the Amazon basin. It connects all Provincial Capitals in the Amazon Region of Ecuador. The highway was recently paved and/or re-paved and signed to meet current Ecuadorian Road Standards. It is also part of the "Via Marginal de la Selva", a network of multi-national roads similar to the Panamerican Highway, that circles around the Amazon basin. kay:

Troncal Amazónica (E45) La Virgen-Río Jondachi-Tena Section



































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal Amazónica (E45) La Virgen-Río Jondachi-Tena Section



































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana between Cotacocha and Macara in the Province of Loja


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


>


Looks dangerous hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

By the way, for those of you who like symbols, all State roads in Ecuador are also assigned a logo (based on animals of the Ecuadorian fauna) in addition to their name and their alpha-numeric nomenclature. The logos were developed by the Ministry of Tourism and are implemented by the Ministry of Transportation and Public Works. You can see them in all directional signs and also on km posts. I personally think they are very user friendly specially for tourists and for people that have a hard time navigating with route numbers.

*TRUNK ROADS*












































































*TRANSVERSE ROADS*









































































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This east-west collector highway connects the Coastal Trunk Highway (E25) with the Highlands Trunk Highway / Panamerican Highway (E35). The road crosses the Western Andes range just north of Mount Chimborazo - Ecuador's tallest mountain at 6,310 m amsl. The route of the highway follows the northern slopes of the mountain and goes through an arid area known as the "arenal". The pass itself is at approximately 4,200 m amsl. An interesting note is that the summit of Chimborazo is the point of the Earth's surface that is the farthest away from the center of the planet - even so more than Mount Everest. This is possible because the Earth is a not a perfect sphere but a sphere with a slightly larger diameter at the Equator and Mt. Chimborazo is just about one degree south of the Equator. Therefore, in this case Chimborazo beats Everest by about 3km. So depending on the criteria to measure the highest, it can be said that *Ecuador's Mount Chimborazo is the highest mountain on Earth!* kay:


Babahoyo-Ambato Collector Highway (E491) between Guaranda and Ambato


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Route of the Spondylus (E15) in Manabí Province


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Tulcan and Ibarra

























_photo by Flickr User ZillyLizzy_​


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

I find it quite interesting the use of pictograms as an aid for the main (trunk and transverse) highways besides the numbering system; I don't know if this system is used in any other place (except for tourist routes, which i many cases they may have a dedicated pictogram but can follow roads with different number designations).

On the other side, where can I find a map that classifies Ecuador's highways (2-lane, 4-lane undivided, 4-lane divided)? Are there statistics about the length of the highway system? How many km can be classified as expressway standard?

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Ibarra and Otavalo



























































































































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is it a new road? I'm a bit worried about the drainage on the side though, it's steep and close to the edge of the road, perfect recipe for rollovers.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it a new road? I'm a bit worried about the drainage on the side though, it's steep and close to the edge of the road, perfect recipe for rollovers.


Used to be a two lane in each direction road. They just finished upgrading it to three lanes in each direction, a few overpasses at congested intersections, and pedestrian bridges at populated areas. I think the existing right of way available did not allow for more shoulder/embankment on the edges of the road. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Cuenca and Loja






































































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Quito and Latacunga

























Source​


----------



## Aícha (May 16, 2006)

buenas carreteras y en buen estado, ^^ la carretera de arriba por ejemplo esta considirada en Ecuador como autopista?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Transversal Austral (E40) between Guayaquil and La Puntilla 











AÈREAS 4to. PUENTE by Ministerio de Transporte y Obras Públicas EC, on Flickr


AÈREAS 4to. PUENTE by Ministerio de Transporte y Obras Públicas EC, on Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Aícha said:


> buenas carreteras y en buen estado, ^^ la carretera de arriba por ejemplo esta considirada en Ecuador como autopista?


No, hay muy pocas autopistas propiamente dichas en Ecuador y estan ubicadas en Guayaquil y Quito. La E35 / Vía Panamericana en el tramo mostrado en la foto es simplemente una carretera.


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. First time in this thread. The landscapes are amazing... I like the most the ones including Volcanoes views...

On the other hand, the roads look well maintained and wide enough, with a very decent shoulder. Congrats.

:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Babahoyo-Ambato Collector Highway (E491) between Guaranda and Ambato











RECORRIDO DE VÍA AMBATO - PILAHUÍN - GUARANDA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


RECORRIDO DE VÍA AMBATO - PILAHUÍN - GUARANDA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


RECORRIDO DE VÍA AMBATO - PILAHUÍN - GUARANDA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


RECORRIDO DE VÍA AMBATO - PILAHUÍN - GUARANDA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr​


----------



## Aícha (May 16, 2006)

JuanPaulo said:


> No, hay muy pocas autopistas propiamente dichas en Ecuador y estan ubicadas en Guayaquil y Quito. La E35 / Vía Panamericana en el tramo mostrado en la foto es simplemente una carretera.


gracias por la respuesta


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Colector Highway Progreso-Posorja (E489) between Buenavista and Playas de Villamil


















Transitar por la nueva autopista puede tomar 45 minutos, desde el peaje en Guayaquil hasta la entrada a Playas by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr









La nueva autopista Progreso-Playas tiene 26 kilómetros de extensión y cuatro carriles de circulación. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr









Via Progreso-Playas by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway - Ambato Bypass

























puente del paso lateral by Panorimios, on Panoramio









valle de la peninsula- ambato by Panorimios, on Panoramio​


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


>


Looks a lot like Mountain Shasta in Northern California. Even the road has the same traffic markings as in the US. Nice photos!


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

Funny, never expected that Ecuador looks so 'USA-like'. Is Ecuador the only country besides the USA that uses the Interstate-Sign?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Riobamba and Azogues


















Untitled by Tián, on Flickr​


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

^^ That's an odd way to paint the centerline. I first thought that the double dashed line was a way to marking passing in both directions, but I see no transition from that and the double solid line.

Is it any different in meaning from this?









Oh: Good highways, good pics, good thread. I always check out any new posts here. :cheers:


----------



## PANCHIWAR (Jun 13, 2012)

nice job JP


----------



## nils16 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beatuiful Pics. Ive been to Ecuador last year. They improved a lot, and a lot construction was going on. 

Near Quito:


















Guayaquil:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Panamerican Highway between Ibarra and Quito

























panamericana quito, by juanseins on Flickr​


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Ecuador is said that this made ​​much progress on roads


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Sin título por Herdoíza Crespo Construcciones, en Flickr


Sin título por Herdoíza Crespo Construcciones, en Flickr


Sin título por Herdoíza Crespo Construcciones, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Troncal de la Sierra (E35) / Vía Panamericana, Intercambiador Parque Nacional Cotopaxi*

































From the Thread of Highways and Roads of the Ecuadorean Forum


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*PASO LATERAL TACHINA*





































fuente​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Santo Domingo - Esmeraldas*





































In the nearly future will be a new road between this 2 cities:






From the Thread of Highways and Roads of the Ecuadorean Forum


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vía Calderón - Guayllabamba | Pichincha


































Flickr: MTOP*​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*BUCAY - CHILLANES 57,4 km*


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA BUCAY - CHILLANES por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*RIOBAMBA - MACAS 154 KM*









http://www.elciudadano.gob.ec/la-via-riobamba-macas-es-una-realidad-luego-de-un-siglo-de-espera/


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA MACAS-RIOBAMBA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr
​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Guarumales-Méndez 53.5 km*


INAUGURACION CARRETERA GUARUMALES - MENDEZ. por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACION CARRETERA GUARUMALES - MENDEZ. por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACION CARRETERA GUARUMALES - MENDEZ. por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACION CARRETERA GUARUMALES - MENDEZ. por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*RUTA COLLAS - TABABELA*​
This highway will connect the extreme north of Quito with the New Mariscal International Airport


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


VÍA COLLAS - TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*VÍA YAMANUNKA-PUERTO PROVIDENCIA 44.2 KM*


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA YAMANUNKA-PUERTO PROVIDENCIA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA YAMANUNKA-PUERTO PROVIDENCIA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA YAMANUNKA-PUERTO PROVIDENCIA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN DE LA VÍA YAMANUNKA-PUERTO PROVIDENCIA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

* SPONDYLUS HIGHWAY BETWEEN SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES 110KM*


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍC_0859 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍSC_0744 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍC_0867 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍ_0828 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍSC_0591 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍC_0544 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍDSC_0467 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍDSC_0874 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


TRAMO SAN VICENTE - PEDERNALES DE LA RUTA SPONDYLUS ATRAE EL TURISMO A LA ZONA NORTE DE MANABÍDSC_0629 por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

*CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ 137,27 km*


SE INAUGURA LA CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


SE INAUGURA LA CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


SE INAUGURA LA CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


SE INAUGURA LA CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


SE INAUGURA LA CARRETERA LATACUNGA – LA MANÁ por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr
​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 July 2014*
> 
> A new autopista opened to traffic in Ecuador. It connects the capital city of Quito with the new airport east of it. It is a partial upgrade of E35 (2x3 lanes) and a partial new alignment. It is very curvy and is substandard compared to modern design standards.




INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> INAUGURACIÓN RUTA COLLAS-TABABELA by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


That is such a dangerous u-turn.


----------

